# WEC 44: BROWN vs ALDO



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*
Nov-18-2009 9:00 PM ET
Versus PPB
The Pearl, Nevada

Main Card

Featherweight Championship bout: Mike Brown (c) vs. Jose Aldo
Featherweight bout: Manvel Gamburyan vs. Leonard Garcia
Lightweight bout: Rob McCullough vs. Karen Darabedyan
Lightweight bout: Danny Castillo vs. Shane Roller

Undercard

Lightweight bout: Kamal Shalorus vs. Will Kerr
Featherweight bout: Diego Nunes vs. LC Davis
Featherweight bout: Cub Swanson vs. John Franchi
Bantamweight bout: Antonio Banuelos vs. Kenji Osawa
Lightweight bout: Ricardo Lamas vs. James Krause
Bantamweight bout: Seth Dikun vs. Frank Gomez






*​


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope the speed of Aldo can hang with the power of Brown.


War Aldo


Than we can have a Faber vs Aldo. Can you imagine the speed in that fight.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> I hope the speed of Aldo can hang with the power of Brown.
> 
> 
> War Aldo
> ...


Brown's never been knocked out and we haven't seen Aldo on the ground yet. He's supposed to have a black belt in BJJ, so a submission is probably his best chance.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> I hope the speed of Aldo can hang with the power of Brown.
> 
> 
> War Aldo
> ...


Man i want to see Aldo vs Brown so bad. It will happen regardless of what happens. If Aldo wins, Faber will eventually be back in the title picture and they will fight. If Aldo loses Faber will fight him on the way to the title.

Back on topic, I think Aldo will pull this off as long as he doesnt get caught. And i dont see him landing a flying knee against brown. so i think it will be a better fight than aldo vs swanson!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

F**k you direct tv and the horse you road in on. Because of you worlthless bastards I cant get vs anymore.



War Aldo


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

A Wednesday night, eh? Damn work is gonna get ignore that night. Brown and Garcia are not to be missed. Even for TUF.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TSN better not F*** me with this one, there never seems to be a rhyme or reason as to what WEC cards TSN shows and what they don't.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> TSN better not F*** me with this one, there never seems to be a rhyme or reason as to what WEC cards TSN shows and what they don't.


They always end up showing them a few days after it already happened and I already know who won all the fights.

Aldo by KO I think anyway.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They show alot of them live but the only pattern I have seen is if Faber is in the main event its shown. Other then that its a crapshoot.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> I hope the speed of Aldo can hang with the power of Brown.
> 
> 
> War Aldo
> ...


I think Aldo will win this fight in dramatic fashion.

And I am a huge Urijah fan, I have met him personally and I love him as a fighter. But whether he broke his hand or not, he lost to Brown. i think he has to prove himself before getting his shot at Aldo who WILL beat Mike Brown.

But if the fight does happen, I could not agree more about the speed thing!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Speed vs Power.
I think Brown will take him to the ground and try to pound him.
If he stays away from submission attempts, he will take this one.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Why didn't this fight make it to the vBookie?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Why didn't this fight make it to the vBookie?


vBookies are up :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Aldo is going to **** Brown's face with his fists. Here are my picks for the rest of the fights:
*
Jose Aldo
Leonard Garcia
Rob McCullough 
Danny Castillo

Undercard

Kamal Shalorus 
Diego Nunes (this fight could be real good)
Cub Swanson
Antonio Banuelos
James Krause
Seth Dikun *


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Why didn't this fight make it to the vBookie?


dang it I missed the betting yesterday ><

would have pushed 100k on brown


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

xeberus said:


> dang it I missed the betting yesterday ><
> 
> would have pushed 100k on brown


I'll open it back up for a little while if you like.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I'll open it back up for a little while if you like.


 
Please I need some action tonight...betting action.....female action will be occuring regardless of whether I get to bet or not......:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's open already :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It's open already :confused02:


 
Thanks dude I threw 500k on Brown....stickin with my Coconut Creek Boys...from ATT...:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

vBookies are open til 7.30pm ET.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I'll open it back up for a little while if you like.


>< 



D.P. said:


> It's open already :confused02:


lol weird, dunno why i thought it was down. threw 100k on brown :thumb02:



coldcall420 said:


> Please I need some action tonight...betting action.....female action will be occuring regardless of whether I get to bet or not......:thumbsup:


Just in case she shoots you down I'll leave the key under the mat


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I tossed another 500k on Brown....go big or go home!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

is this a ppv or can i watch it on tv somewhere?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> is this a ppv or can i watch it on tv somewhere?


 
Its on Versus....9:00 P.M. eastern.....:thumbsup: just in case:


http://www.mmamania.com/2009/11/18/1163250/wec-44-results-and-live-fight


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope there will be some K.o's tonight, some of these little wec guys just don;t have enough power it seems.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Great fights so far!

Btw I posted a couple of live streams in the VIP lounge.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Hah castillo got owned


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Was a close and entertaining fight tho.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

bump..


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

How could a judge possibly give a 30-27 to Rob? seriously...

I'm so glad the other guy didn't get robbed.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Karen is legit


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, talk about some inconsistency in judging. I agree witht the decision in the Razor Rob fight, but how in the hell does each fighter get a 30/27? That is insane and makes zero sense. What the hell are these people looking for? This judges need to get on the same page as far as judging criteria goes, this shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Have no idea how one could score it 30-27 for Razor tbh.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Manny is fighting smart, not getting carried away with a possible slugfest he'd likely get diced in.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I have Manny taking it 29-28, possibly 30-27.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just got home and tried to tune in, and DirecTV no longer carries Vs.. I am seriously


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> I just got home and tried to tune in, and DirecTV no longer carries Vs.. I am seriously


You just missed Gamburyan over Garcia by UD.

Also, what in the hell is the deal with UFC fighters doing _Assassin's Creed 2_ reviews now?


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

hitmachine44 said:


> I just got home and tried to tune in, and DirecTV no longer carries Vs.. I am seriously



Go to justintv.com they have it live........click on sports and look for feed!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Its on Versus....9:00 P.M. eastern.....:thumbsup: just in case:
> 
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2009/11/18/1163250/wec-44-results-and-live-fight


 
Here dude...


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Manny fought a smart fight


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mike Brown by TKO, hopefully.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet Jesus Aldo is faaast.

Awesome first round, damn i love WEC.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Brown should be throwing far more knees on the inside of Aldo's legs when he has him pinned against the cage. He needs to slow Aldo down.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Thought Brown could TD Aldo..


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

uhhh... nice hits to the back of the head there. Jesus.

*Edit* Aldo had great position and would have pulled it off, but Mazz showed once again why he shouldn't be in there. At least give a warning.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

woooooooooooooooooooo Aldo!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! Aldo by complete domination. I want to see Aldo v. Faber now.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Would have liked it to go a couple more rounds. But im happy with the outcome.

Aldo vs Faber please


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Shit....


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Unbelievable


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn ><


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow I was way off, aldo completely destroyed him....

23 years old and the champ already :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Props to Aldo. He has a bright future in mma.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Man I feel bad for brown, neven thought id seem him on the ground getting a beat down like that. He has my favorite personality in MMA and now hes not the champ anymore


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Brown will come back stronger but not strong enough for Aldo. 

Jose will keep that belt for a very long time I reckon.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Aldo looked really good. He has a nice arsenal of weapons and will only get better.

Man, 145 is pretty exciting right now, isn't it?


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aldo is a scary dude.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry I bet against him he was too quick for Brown and he seemed like a really cool guy after the fight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im sure Aldo is looking at Faber next up. Urijah is a gamer, but Aldo has looked like an absolute beast in every one of his fights. I cant wait to see that fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Im sure Aldo is looking at Faber next up. Urijah is a gamer, but Aldo has looked like an absolute beast in every one of his fights. I cant wait to see that fight.


It'd be somewhere in April/May of 2010 since Urijah is fighting Assuncao in January. 

Aldo would steamroll Urijah imo. I was very impressed with his TDD tonight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Aldo will rule this division for a long time, unless he decides to move up, or something like that. :confused02:
What i found really interesting is the fact...to me, Aldo looked bigger than Brown, and by no means Brown looked stronger.
Everybody was talking about Aldo's speed vs Brown's power.
Aldo deffinetlly won in the "speed" area. But i also think he had stronger punches. I would have to say they were at leas equal, reguarding "power".
Aldo looks scary right now.
Brown looked so dominant, and to see him take a beating like that.
What's more impressive...Aldo is only 23.
Wow.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought that Aldo would win this fight, but I didn't think that he would walk right through Brown. He won pretty handily. He was never in trouble one time, and he had Brown hurt a couple of times before he finished the fight.

If Aldo Beats Faber, I don't think that anyone at that weight is going to beat Aldo. I mean who is left? Garcia? I don't think Garcia would even come remotely close to beating Aldo. Aldo is too quick for Garcia's sloppy style.

Aldo is just super quick and he can knock people out, he has extremely versatile standup with knees, kicks, and all sorts of punches. He is great on the ground and he has amazing TDD. He is an absolute monster.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Aldo looks set to rule this division for a while. I was very impressed with the way he defending Brown's attempted takedowns and on the feet we know what he can do. 

And at the end when Aldo got Brown's back and locked up his legs so he couldn't move, you knew that the title was about to change hands.

Congrats to Aldo. Impressive and I can't wait to see his next fight.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

That was absolute dominanace. I don not see 1 flaw in this Aldo kids game. He has excellent take down defense. Mike Brown could not take him down. His stirking is Anderson Silva like. I think stylistically Faber is a better match up. Faber is by far my favorite WEC guy but I think Aldo is too good.

Very impressive fight Mr. ALdo


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

mmawizkid69 said:


> That was absolute dominanace. I don not see 1 flaw in this Aldo kids game. He has excellent take down defense. Mike Brown could not take him down. His stirking is Anderson Silva like. I think stylistically Faber is a better match up. Faber is by far my favorite WEC guy but I think Aldo is too good.
> 
> Very impressive fight Mr. ALdo


I agree. I think that Faber will match up better because he is a lot faster than Brown is and that was Brown's biggest downfall in that fight was that Aldo was just way too fast for him.

Not saying that Faber will win or anything. Aldo is an absolute monster. I will definitely be pulling for Faber though if it happens though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree. I think that Faber will match up better because he is a lot faster than Brown is and that was Brown's biggest downfall in that fight was that Aldo was just way too fast for him.
> 
> Not saying that Faber will win or anything. Aldo is an absolute monster. I will definitely be pulling for Faber though if it happens though?


 
Agreed....WAY TO FREAKIN FAST.......Lost 1 mill on Brown...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I was not only impressed by the speed Aldo possessed, but also how he was ale to handle Brown's strength. It was like watching Anderson Silva with great tdd. 

I loved it.


----------



## UFC Fight Life (Nov 20, 2009)

Definately impressed with the speed of Aldo as well. Although, Faber would be a better matchup, I think Aldo is going to be top dawg for a while.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree. I think that Faber will match up better because he is a lot faster than Brown is and that was Brown's biggest downfall in that fight was that Aldo was just way too fast for him.
> 
> Not saying that Faber will win or anything. Aldo is an absolute monster. I will definitely be pulling for Faber though if it happens though.


I'm pretty sure his downfall was that he couldn't take Aldo down. Which really doesn't mean anything towards whether or not Faber can since a smaller faster wrestler is a completely different animal to deal with. Faber could possibly outwork Aldo in a 5 rounder if he can score takedowns but I see Aldo finishing him. I'd be really hyped to see that fight though hopefully it happens.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm pretty sure his downfall was that he couldn't take Aldo down. Which really doesn't mean anything towards whether or not Faber can since a smaller faster wrestler is a completely different animal to deal with. Faber could possibly outwork Aldo in a 5 rounder if he can score takedowns but I see Aldo finishing him. I'd be really hyped to see that fight though hopefully it happens.


Yeah that was a big deciding factor. I was just saying that he had nothing on the feet for Aldo because of the massive speed difference between them. I think Faber could fare a little bit better on the feet than Brown because he has faster hands than Brown does.

But I do agree that Aldo's TDD was a huge factor in his fight with Brown.


----------

